# Rimless 75 Gallon - Where's the equipment?



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Great looking tank. A school of rummy nose will look nice in there. can you add pics of the bulkheads and the Tek hanging overhead?


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

oh yea.. very nice looking tank. i love the floating plants. I am considering adding a floating plant again once I get my 75-p as i've read a lot of fish are more comfortable with a floating plant for shade from the light. maybe i can even induce some breeding ! that'd be awesome.

keep us updated. I'd also like to see the bulkhead setup. Is this a custom tank?


----------



## HiroPro (Jun 2, 2007)

Great looking tank Matt! 
What brand is it and where'd you get it?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Tanks is from Glasscages.com. Very nice price, but poor service and tank build is questionable. They were very sloppy with the silicone. The build itself is very strong structurally though! 
You can see the outputs in the second pic. It is a loclines split into two lines. One shoots down the back of the tank and the other shoots to the front of the tank. The input is on the other side underneath the ferns. It is just a screen intake. I can get a pic later. Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## workn4frags (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice. I like your angels, if you are willing to ship I will buy them unless you have a buyer already.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

workn4frags said:


> Very nice. I like your angels, if you are willing to ship I will buy them unless you have a buyer already.


I have a local breeder that has been interested for a long time. Thanks for the offer.

Here is some more discussion about the tank, my equipment, and the stand I built....http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...07-rimless-75-gallon-close-loop-filter-2.html


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you have the Iwaki pump running wide open? Seems like a lot of pump now that you aren't fooling with the mazzei. What's the noise level like on it?


----------



## workn4frags (Sep 29, 2008)

Can you post a full tank shot with the lights?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Do you have the Iwaki pump running wide open? Seems like a lot of pump now that you aren't fooling with the mazzei. What's the noise level like on it?


Yes the pump is wide open! Its great flow, but not too much. I wouldn't want any smaller pump because as the filter clogs the flow drops some. The noise is noticible, but not overly loud. I put some weatherstrip on my cabinet doors and it dampened the sound a good amount. My couch is three feet in front of the tank and it doens't bother me.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

The pump on the side was only temporary. I could get some more close-ups of the TEK if needed.

Things have grown a little since that pic! The ferns have like trippled in size


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone venture to guess what those breeding angels are worth to a breeder?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see it evolve. You are a great aquascaper. Your Macrandra should come back.

About your floaters - I see red root floater, what's the other one?

Are those Koi Angels?


----------



## workn4frags (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd say $80 - $100 

Check on AquaBid, seems the going rate is around that. Kinda depends how old, how many spawns color.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Can't wait to see it evolve. You are a great aquascaper. Your Macrandra should come back.
> 
> About your floaters - I see red root floater, what's the other one?
> 
> ...


Thanks Tex! I actually moved the macranda out tonight. I'm going to see if some will come back nice in my 29 and maybe I'll move it back. I already miss it in there. I want to get some more crypts in the tank and then look forward to all of them finally maturing.

The other floater is _Salvinia oblongifolia_

I don't think they are 100% Koi but a mix....I plan to sell them for $50. I could get more, but I'm anxious for some schoolers! 

What do ppl think about rummy nose and blood fin tetras?

Also how about moving the _Alternanthera_ all the way to the back right and put the R. rotundifolia on each side of gap in the middle? I'm also looking for a different foreground plant instead of HM. Any ideas for a plant which isn't so bright green?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

workn4frags said:


> I'd say $80 - $100
> 
> Check on AquaBid, seems the going rate is around that. Kinda depends how old, how many spawns color.


They are about nearly 2 years old, spawned maybe 8 times, and now every 2 weeks. I havn't raised any yet. No room for that...:icon_cry: And its a LOT of work.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Hey Matt just wanted to say that your tank is absolutely amazing! Great job!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

BradH said:


> Hey Matt just wanted to say that your tank is absolutely amazing! Great job!


Thanks! I consider it a work in progress In a few months I think it will really be nice.

Here is a little update on some backlighting I just did....
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/76412-backlight.html#post719208


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i love your tank. im amazed with the contrast.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> Thanks! I consider it a work in progress In a few months I think it will really be nice.
> 
> Here is a little update on some backlighting I just did....
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/76412-backlight.html#post719208


Nice... the different lighting settings look great!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

beautiful tank


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone. Well I upgraded the needle valve on my milwaukee regulator with a new fabco valve...much better to tune in.

I also got tired of refilling the 5lb CO2 tank so I got a 20lb one. Nice move, but it cost me $190 to trade my 5lb in for a 20lb at Praxair! I realized after I got home I could have got a 20lb one online shipped to my door for $120 and then filled it for $20. Then sell my 5lb one on here for $50. Would have save about 80 bucks! Oh well...just a note for everyone else to not make the same mistake. 

I had to cut a hole in the base of my stand to make the tank fit in the stand. Here is a shot. 








I think I could go about 8 months on one tank! If I could guess I would say I run about 5 bps, but i can't count that fast


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Matt---you have an absolutely B-E-A-utiful tank. I love the creativity with the colors and rimless tank. Very impressive job! Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## Emillard (Nov 19, 2008)

Glorious!!!!


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 19, 2005)

helgymatt said:


> What do ppl think about rummy nose and blood fin tetras?


No one else offered anything on this question, so I thought I'd be so bold as to throw in two cents worth. Matt, the two species you mention seem quite similar to me, and, in my opinion, you'd be better served by picking one of the two, getting a good sized school of them, along with something to give them a reason to school up, like perhaps a pair of some nice looking dwarf cichlids, Apistogramma cacatuoides maybe. 

Great tank. Well grown, and nicely laid out. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## tlef316 (May 10, 2008)

amazing tank


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I love the tank. Very impressive.

I kind of agree with Chris, pick one and have a bigger school of it. My vote is for rummy nose, they seem to keep a tighter school. I also like the idea of adding dwarf cichlids. A trio of German Blue Rams would work great and they are beautiful. I was planning on upgrading to something this size or bigger and going high tech. Rummies and Rams were my fish of choice. But my wife and I just found out that we have a second child on the way. We are excited, but that means my dream tank gets put on hold for a while.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I totally missed the question. I once had a new school of Bloodfins harrass some established Rummies to death. There are several factors that probably played into the situation, but I came away thinking that the 2 species are too similar in appearance and I won't try mixing them again.

I really like both, though.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments about the fish everyone. Right now I have a school of 8 bloodfins and about 15 harlequins in the tank. I agree that they don't look too good together. I'm going to pick on and just stick with that. Probably the bloodfins because I like the red they give off. Unfortunately, all 10 of the rummynose I bought died within a week of buying them . Funny...I also had been thinking about a pair of apistos or rams... What are the thoughts as to one or the other? 

I did a few changes to the tank. Moved around some driftwood. Added some Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides to the right side. I found it in the conservatory at work and it needs to convert to submersed form. The lotus has grown a ton in a week! Its such a beautiful plant. I thinned out the narrow leaf ferns so now I'm going to have to wait till they look as nice as they did before. Some things still need to fill in...the plants on the left especially...the crypt and colorata. The crypts keep melting...eerrghh. 

Here are some new pics I took tonight.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Matt, that is beautiful.

Couple of questions you can pm me if you want.

1- How much was the tank, size glass, bulkheads? I know where it came from.

2- Did you build your stand? Looks great if so want to build another? 

On another note that CO2 reactor looks familiar .

Craig


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks great. I would paint that stand flat black to give it a clean clean look and finish it off with a set of lily's.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

This is one of my favorite tanks. 

I had a pair of GBRs, they're quite enjoyable to watch; I think they'd make a nice addition. How have the Bloodfins been working out? They were the most suicidal fish I've ever kept, all but one of mine leaped to find an arid death on the floor.


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

I am interested in finding out where the tank came from as well. Everything looks very, very nice!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks like a GlassCages tank^^^^

-O


----------



## Diamond Discus (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, what an gorgoeus tank! Thanks for sending me the link. 

Sue


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Took a few more pics tonight...


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

_Rotala colorata _and_ rotundifolia _grow like crap in this tank....driving me nuts! I don't think they get enough light in the two back corners. Whats a good alternative with similiar leaf size and color?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks good matt, what mosses are on the wood? Sure its listed somewhere but I'm too lazy to search 

Craig


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Matt, that is beautiful.
> 
> Couple of questions you can pm me if you want.
> 
> ...


I see I have been slacking a little answering these posts:redface:

1. Tank was about $180.00 I think? Look at glasscages.com. I think they uped their prices a little since I bought. Glass is real thick. I think at least a 1/4" Bulkheads are 3/4" Schedule 80. Big mistake...I should have gone 1", especially for the intake! 

2. I did build the stand. See here...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=49707&page=4

Was as fun project. Would build another one if I was paid well! 

3. I got a new Clear PVC reactor. I'm not considering a needle wheel, but don't know if my 3/4" intake is big enough to handle the additional flow on top of what my Iwaki is drawing. I don't want to starve my pumps!

The moss on the wood is _Fissiden fontanus. _I like it a lot! Not as stringy looking as mosses.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Down_Shift said:


> Looks great. I would paint that stand flat black to give it a clean clean look and finish it off with a set of lily's.


I spent a lot of money on oak for this stand and a lot of time staining/varnishing. Not about to paint it that is for sure! But someday I may build a new stand (ADA look) depending on what my house style is...It has to "fit" if you know what I mean. No need for lily's in this tank. Bulkheads in the bottom hide everything!roud:


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Diamond Discus said:


> Wow, what an gorgoeus tank! Thanks for sending me the link.
> 
> Sue


Welcome Sue! You need to start a thread of your own! Say hi to Craig, hes also a fellow Iowan.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

love the tank so much, the colors are stunning!!! perhaps you should add a centerpiece fish such as a group of rams or something of the similar type?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> love the tank so much, the colors are stunning!!! perhaps you should add a centerpiece fish such as a group of rams or something of the similar type?


 Rams are on the way actually :biggrin: 10 of them! I'll grow them up a bit any maybe thin them out. I'll see. Thanks to Diamnond Discus for them!!!

I have a school of bloodfins in there right now, but they tend to hide a lot. Today I was messing with the CO2 and it got a little high. I notice they hide a lot more when CO2 is too high. Also had a pair of black mollies until one committed suicide today. I've lost a lot of fish in this rimless tank....definately one drawback! SAE especially like to jump. So far I don't think any bloodfins have jumped out.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

That is a beautiful tank right there.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

10???

niceeeeeeee. better get some other fish in there to eat eggs or u'll get overpopulated by em, like heckkkkk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

that is one beautiful tank. i love it!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Great colors and contrast, Matt. You've really grown this tank into something special.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

In a word, WOW!


----------



## Diamond Discus (Nov 16, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> Welcome Sue! You need to start a thread of your own! Say hi to Craig, hes also a fellow Iowan.


Thanks Matt. I have actually met Craig in person. It was last September at the MCA Expo in Des Moines. :hihi: We Iowans get around...:icon_lol:


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Matt, do you have a post somewhere that outlines your filtration system as it stands now?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

imeridian said:


> Matt, do you have a post somewhere that outlines your filtration system as it stands now?


Thanks for asking! I'll just describe it here. 

Filtration is a closed loop system with 3/4" bulkheads. Input is on the back right and output is on the left just to the left of the rock I have in there. Input is a 3/4" strainer with some pvc risers. Output is 3/4" locline "Y" which splits to 1/2" locline lines so I can direct some flow to the back of the tank and to the front of the tank. Works pretty well at getting good flow all around the tank. 

The pump is an Iwaki WMD-40RLT which pumps about ~750 gph and has a max head of 21'. 
http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/v/vspfiles/V4_Backup/pdf/MD3040.pdf

The pump drives an Ocean Clear 340 Canister. http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/207648/product.web

A high pressure pump is needed for Ocean Clear and Nu-Clear filters. I was worried the flow would be too much in this 75 gallon tank, but its not. Just right in my opinion. 
The pump is a little loud, but I can deal with it. I put weatherstrip on my cabinet doors to cut the noise. These pumps also use a lot of electricity ($10-15 a month!). The Iwaki raises the water temp a few degrees mabye?? 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/207648/product.web 
The filter has a pleated cartridge and bio core in the center
I can run the filter for 1-2 months before cleaning. The guage on the front tell me when I need to clean. When clean it runs about 5psi and I clean it at 10psi. I soak it in bleach for a few days and its clean. I keep 2 cartridges so I can put a clean one in after I take out the diry. 

Here is my pump - I run a PVC reactor parallel with the filter. A ball valve controls how much flow goes to the reactor. I do it this way, rather than running the PVC reactor in series, because the flow is too high for the reactor (would push all the bubbles out the reactor before dissolbed). Running parallel, I can adjust the ball valve to run just enough water through the reactor to get CO2 dissolved. 








Reactor and Filter








"Y" which connects the two lines from reactor and filter









The plumbing is done with 3/4" spa-flex tubing. Spa-flex helps reduce vibrations and helps reduce flow losses. I avoid using "T's" and 90 degree elbows. Instead of 90's I use two 45's. Insead of T's I use Y's (had to special order). I use unions where needed for easy filter cleaning and swaping equipment. Two ball valves and unions below each bulkhead enable me to remove all of my equipment if needed. 

The Ocean Clear has a hookup for garden hose so I can do easy water changes. I just hook up a hose, close the ouput ball balve (below the bulkhead) and the tank drains with the use of the pump. To fill I open the valve and turn on the water faucet. Really slick! 

I used to have an inline heater too, but took it out to use in another tank. Now I just have a heater in the tank. Not the ideal situation, but it works, and not visible at all. Just the cord hanging over the back right of the tank. Ignore the mazzei in the photo below. I removed that because it was a huge pain to get it to work right. I'm considering a needle wheel to replace the PVC reactor, but for now it is working ok. 









Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for outlining the system so thoroughly. 

With the first mechanical filtration being 25 micron, had you considered having another OC filter ahead of that one that uses the 100-50 'triple' polystrand pads?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Did consider it, but space is limited, and I thought one was enough. So far it has worked great. Not much gets though 25 micron, does it?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Okay, great. I'm sure I'll have some more questions in the future.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

helgymatt said:


> Did consider it, but space is limited, and I thought one was enough. So far it has worked great. Not much gets though 25 micron, does it?


I think he mentioned it as a prefilter to remove larger particles from 100 down to 50 micron, and then using the pleated cartridge to polish it down to 25 micron.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks good Matt, How would this work with my Mini M?


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice Filter system , I just got a Blue Line 55 HD,and a Nu-Clear 533 filter for my 110g tank but I had to change my inline system is a 1 inch line. You did not add Bio Balls to your DIV Reactor why not? Is it a 2 inch x 15 inch tube.
I need to replace my AM 1000 CO2 Reactor with a DIY or tap out my AM 1000 for 1 inch PVC ? 
I would like to add a Uv Light an Inline Heater to my Lay Out and maybe another Nu-Clear 547 to replace my Eheim Pro 2 2028 filter.
I did save your pic's to give me ideas on how to install my system when i get all my parts together.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Raul-7 said:


> I think he mentioned it as a prefilter to remove larger particles from 100 down to 50 micron, and then using the pleated cartridge to polish it down to 25 micron.


Yes, that was the general idea behind the question; using a 100-50 micron canister to allow the 25 micron to last longer between cleanings.



inkslinger said:


> I did save your pic's to give me ideas on how to install my system when i get all my parts together.


I'm considering moving away from my dual Eheims and I think that Matt's filtration system is a great template to work from, it's functional without being overly complicated.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

This tank is absolutly gorgeous. It has incredible definition. The anubias are outstanding. Well done.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> This tank is absolutly gorgeous. It has incredible definition. The anubias are outstanding. Well done.


Thanks you, thank you! Has been a lot of fun so far! Just need to work on a few things filling in a little more. I really want the crypt wenditii on the left side to fill in. It hasn't done anything in 5 months! It just keeps melting. I'm worried there will be no room for fish once that happens:icon_roll 

I understand what the rest of you are saying about pre-filtering before the pleated cartridge. Having another canister before the pleated probably would be the best option, but how I have it works for me. 

*Inkslinger,*
I don't use bioballs in the reactor because they are really not needed.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> Having another canister before the pleated probably would be the best option, but how I have it works for me.


 
There's probably no room for another filter anyways. LOL 

This is an absolutely wonderful setup. The detail of the filtration system is nice. I wish more people would get more detailed when they do more than the normal cannister filter, reactor, Co2 setup. Thats alot of "more" but I mean it. I think the anabias and the needle leaf is great, very healthy looking.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I love this tank so much. 
Any updates pics?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Rimless rules! Man...this tank is amazing!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow. i love your filter diagram. very detail i like it. are you engineer? 
i also love the tank, everything looks amazing. any update on the rams?


btw, what was up with the mazzei? did it produce bubbles too big or something? i really wana get one when i upgrade to a larger tank. where did you buy it from?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

*Mizu-chan*, I just updated a week or two ago, so no new pics yet. 
*
Monkeyruler90* I'm glad you like the filtration description. No i'm not an engineer, just a horticulturalist who likes sto grow plants. I sometimes wish I would have become an engineer! 

I didn't like the mazzei. I had a couple problems with it. First, I never did get the thing tuned in right to give me the right CO2 concentration and it wasn't stable, although I'm still having problems with stable bubble count. I think there are some other underlying issues with my check valves and regulation/solenoid/needle valves. Also, because I had the mazzei plumbed in parallel to my filter, as the filter clogged/slowed it affected mazzei performance. 

A pump dedicated to a mazzei would be the best way to go. A lot of good things have been said about needle wheels lately. They use a lot less energy to get the same result. I'm considering using one of those next....have to figure out my regulator issues first though. 

I'm glad you are all enjoying this tank. Its a lot of fun and its a great conversation piece. People who visit are mesmerized by it...LOL. 

I will get the rams soon...hopefully this weekend, but I have to drive 2 hrs. to get them.


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

Tank looks great!

I'm curious about the need for the reactor though? If you fed CO2 prior to the OC, I'm sure that would disolve the CO2 at 100% alone.

But if it ain't broke!

Love the layout, very fresh and healthy looking.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

JDowns said:


> Tank looks great!
> 
> I'm curious about the need for the reactor though? If you fed CO2 prior to the OC, I'm sure that would disolve the CO2 at 100% alone.
> 
> ...


This ran across my mind again, and I actually used to do it this way. I felt I was using a lot of CO2 that way, but I think I was just used to a smaller tank then. It seems it would be just as effective if not more than the PVC reactor. Maybe I'll just do that again, then I won't have any loss in filtration efficiency by having the PVC reactor run parallel to the filter. 

Anybody have any comments on just injecting the CO2 right into the filtration line and letting the Iwaki and Ocean clear chop up and dissolve the CO2?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> Anybody have any comments on just injecting the CO2 right into the filtration line and letting the Iwaki and Ocean clear chop up and dissolve the CO2?


That's probably what I'd do. Just insert a barbed fitting just after the pump. The high pressure you get just outside the outlet of the pump would probably dissolve the Co2 nicely even before it all reached the filter. Just my .02


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> That's probably what I'd do. Just insert a barbed fitting just after the pump. The high pressure you get just outside the outlet of the pump would probably dissolve the Co2 nicely even before it all reached the filter. Just my .02


 
There is only about 10" of pipe between the pump and filter, so I'm not sure how much dissolution I would get there. Also there is less room to put in a barbed fitting there, but I have more room *before* the pump. But them I would have the noice of the CO2 hitting the impeller. I'll think about this a little more....


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmm... I would imagine the noise of the Co2 hitting the impeller would be annoying, at the rate I'm guessing you're adding it to such a large tank. You could get an idea of how it would sound by just sticking the Co2 tubing into the input strainer in your tank. 

10" probably wouldn't get all the gas dissolved, but I'd say some would, especially in the morning. As long as you don't have a huge bubble at the top of the filter by night, it's probably the way I'd go, short of putting a needle wheel pump after the OC filter.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

speaking of needle wheel pumps....you mention placing a needle wheel pump after the filter. Would this really work? With an iwaki pumping 750 gph already, I was worried about how a needle wheel pump would perform with the pressure behind it. Any suggestions on how big of a needle wheel pump I would need (like what model)? Would this change with my overall flow...boost it or decrease it? Seems like if there was some sort of needle wheel, *without* a pump associated with it, would be the best thing for my system. I'm sure nothing like that exists!:help:


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

I run it this way as half my CO2 into a NC 533. And it works quite well.

My only concern would be to watch if gas starts to collect at the top of the canister, depending on pressure in the unit, this shouldn't happen. But with no flow to mix, and only relying on pressure, I'm not sure the mechanics involved there.

IME with the 533 which has a bell as a top instead I don't notice any buildup, but was one of my initial concerns. But I have a slightly different setup, so obviously testing and observation is required.


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

But also.

If your happy with your flow and the CO2 levels. 

I wouldn't change a thing. Tank looks nice and healthy, so why mess with a good thing.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is how I used to do it. Worked well, and I never noticed any buildup in the top of the Ocean Clear. I still have this part, so it would be REALLY simple to just go back to doing it this way.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> speaking of needle wheel pumps....you mention placing a needle wheel pump after the filter. Would this really work? With an iwaki pumping 750 gph already, I was worried about how a needle wheel pump would perform with the pressure behind it. Any suggestions on how big of a needle wheel pump I would need (like what model)? Would this change with my overall flow...boost it or decrease it? Seems like if there was some sort of needle wheel, *without* a pump associated with it, would be the best thing for my system. I'm sure nothing like that exists!:help:


At 750 gph, I wouldn't try to add an inline pump like I've done. You'll have to split off the flow into half, either before or after the OC filter, and then add the needle wheel after the OC, with the other side of the split unobstructed. Since you are using bulkheads, tubing space is tight, so I couldn't imagine doing such a thing would be easy. Your best bet is probably either what you're doing now, or adding the Co2 before the pump. 

If you want mist, you could just add the CO2 line after the OC filter, in a barbed fitting. I don't know how small the bubbles would be, or how well it would get spread around the tank. You could DIY a small PVC fixture and stick an airstone or something similar inside it to get small bubbles. I'd use straight barbs, and just splice it right in after the filter. 

It's something fun to play with, just make sure to keep it fun!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I wasn't really crazy about the mist I had with the mazzei. It was really distracting and made the tank look cloudy from a distance. The way I have my locline outputs the mist was shooting right across the front on the tank. 

Some people say that it isn't any more distracting than pearling, but I disagree. Pearling to me seems gentle and relaxing. Mist from a mazzei was just a rush off mist all over the tank in a whirlwind. 

I'll either just stick with what i got or consider injecting CO2 before the pump, like I did before.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I tried to inject the CO2 into the line before the pump and it didn't work that way. I forgot how loud the bubbles are getting churned up in the Iwaki. My couch is RIGHT in front of the tank so it lasted that way for a night. Today I hooked up the CO2 to inject after the pump, but before the filter. The CO2 definitely does not dissolve before it hits the filter. I'll wait and see how this method works. Hopefully, I don't get a big bubble inside the Ocean Clear. I'll update in a day or two.


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

How happy are you with that milwaukee regulator? Does it keep its bubble rate well after you installed the new needle valve?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

The Milwaukee is ok, but I wouldn't buy one again. It takes a long time to get it set after a new tank is installed. 

I thought it was time for a little update and some new pics. Some plants are starting to fill in more. 

I have noticed a little clado algae down under my HM after I do a trim. I hope it doesn't escallate into something worse. Also a little BBA, I mean little, on some of the driftwood and into the fissidens. I might have to get out a little Excel to treat that. Nothing to serious....knock on wood. I can't seem to keep GSA off the anubius. I tested my water for PO4 and it read nothing and I'm dosing EI??? Unless my test kit is bad, I think I'll have to double the amount of P i dose. The anubius might be in too much light causing the algae too.

Now the photos...fish first
One of my new rams...the only one brave enough to come out as I was snapping pics. My rams took a few weeks to get used to the tank and start eating well. I think with time, I'll see much more of them. My bloodfins are also more active after I got the rams.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome as always!


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Indeed! Can you come help me rescape my 75 gallon?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments! I would love to go on vacation to PA and rescape your tank Maybe when it warms up a little!

Love this plant...hydrocotyle sibthorpioides









Here is a nice comparison of the tank in August and the tank now...LOL. It has come a long way! How about those ferns for adding a little growth!?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks amazing. The nl fern is spectacular!


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Looking really good!


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

The hydrocotyle is quite nice, I've always been a fan of that and the lilypad effect it creates. I also really like the fissidens on the wood, really softens the otherwise hard lines.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

your tank is amazing!~


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

imeridian said:


> The hydrocotyle is quite nice, I've always been a fan of that and the lilypad effect it creates. I also really like the fissidens on the wood, really softens the otherwise hard lines.


The pics just do not do either of those plants justice! 

I'm thinking of putting some moss on the wood on the right, but I think it might get lost in all those ferns and get too clutered.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, I agree with your concern. I'd definitely want to keep some definition to the wood, especially when it's otherwise surrounded by plants. 

I look forward to your vacation out here, lol.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

Matt,
Your tank is incredible. I love the fissidens on the wood. I am heading to SnS right now to see if there is any there so I can swap out the moss on my driftwood.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

Lovely, lovely tank. Would it be possible to post a couple of pics showing the location of the bulkheads and how the intake/outtakes on the tank work. I am considering the non-lily-pipe option, but I have never had a drilled tank.

Thanks,
Anupam


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats the joy of the bulkheads. I can't really see them either. It would be a lousy picture. The bulkheads are each 6" from the back and 4" from their respective sides. The intake is on the right and is just a simple 3/4" intake screen. The output is on the left. Its a 3/4" locline Y that reduces to 2 1/2" lines. One line sprays down the back of the tank and the other sprays towards the front of the tank. 

There are some pics somewhere in the thread of them before I installed them. 




Anupam said:


> Lovely, lovely tank. Would it be possible to post a couple of pics showing the location of the bulkheads and how the intake/outtakes on the tank work. I am considering the non-lily-pipe option, but I have never had a drilled tank.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anupam


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Simply Stunning!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Any updated pics?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Any updated pics?


ditto


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

No pics for a while. The tank is in a stage of changing a few things around. Basically, I get tired of the same old look. I removed the foreground, put in some HC last week, but now I'm thinking E. tennelus so that is on its way. I'm also going to put in some fissidens on the left side and take out the polygonum. I'm also getting 2 Aqua Flora bulbs to pair with my 2 Middays. I decided I didn't like the 10,000K Ocean White bulb, it was too harsh and bright for my liking. Of course, now my Crypt wenditii is melting. Errghh.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like fun Matt. Did you attend the IAA swap in Des Moines Sunday I heard it was a total flop and the IAA board is complete chaos right now .

Craig


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Sounds like fun Matt. Did you attend the IAA swap in Des Moines Sunday I heard it was a total flop and the IAA board is complete chaos right now .
> 
> Craig


No, I didn't go. I didn't really want to waste a whole day. I went to the auction MCA auction a few months ago. It was great if you are into cichlids, but I did grab the set of 3 Nature Aquarium books by Amano, which I love. They had an excellent turnout for that. The auctions would be great if more varieties of fish were sold, other than cichlids and plecos. Hopefully IAA gets things together.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Matt Sunday April 19th is the local EIAA Auction. It runs from 12- ~6-8pm. Fish of all kinds and types. Doors open at 10 for bringing stuff in and looking around.

I'll be there!


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

love the tank, looking forward to seeing it evolve
cheers-K


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Matt- your tank is looking so good! Love your little fissidens cave. Looks like the residents are too.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> Thats the joy of the bulkheads. I can't really see them either. It would be a lousy picture. The bulkheads are each 6" from the back and 4" from their respective sides. The intake is on the right and is just a simple 3/4" intake screen. The output is on the left. Its a 3/4" locline Y that reduces to 2 1/2" lines. One line sprays down the back of the tank and the other sprays towards the front of the tank.
> 
> There are some pics somewhere in the thread of them before I installed them.


Thanks. I am trying to get an idea. Am I understanding correctly that they are on the bottom panel - i.e. the floor of the tank? I was expecting them to be on the sides or the back. It looks like you are running the locline up thru the gravel for the output, but how does the input work if it's at the bottom of the gravel? Doesn't it get blocked? What are the advantages of placing the holes on the bottom as opposed to, say, the back panel of the tank, above the gravel line?

Thanks,
Anupam


----------



## Sven (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Helgymatt, absolutely love your tank.
Have you had any jumpers in this tank? I´m strting a 150g rimless and have been a bit nervous about that. I thought SAE's would be likely to make a run for freedom?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Anupam said:


> Thanks. I am trying to get an idea. Am I understanding correctly that they are on the bottom panel - i.e. the floor of the tank? I was expecting them to be on the sides or the back. It looks like you are running the locline up thru the gravel for the output, but how does the input work if it's at the bottom of the gravel? Doesn't it get blocked? What are the advantages of placing the holes on the bottom as opposed to, say, the back panel of the tank, above the gravel line?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anupam


Yes, the holes are in the bottom panel. I just put them there because I figured they would be easier to disguise in any type of aquascape. The loclines and intake do rise up through the substrate. The intake has a couple risers so its out of the gravel. See this thread for a few pictures...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...07-rimless-75-gallon-close-loop-filter-2.html. Also see pg. 4.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Sven said:


> Hi Helgymatt, absolutely love your tank.
> Have you had any jumpers in this tank? I´m strting a 150g rimless and have been a bit nervous about that. I thought SAE's would be likely to make a run for freedom?


I have lost a lot of fish jumping out. Mostly SAE, Black Mollies, and Bloodfin tetras....All fish that like to jump. It particularly bad when I fill the tank really full. The mollies chase each other around the tank and then one ends up out of the tank. I have saved them many times when I hear them jump out. :icon_eek: This is the downside of a topless tank. The key is to have fish that don't jump...


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Very, very beautiful tank Matt. I'm totally jealous of the bulkheads through the bottom. I wanted to do that with my 75 gallon, but it was tempered glass. I love seeing tanks with no equipment inside. I can't believe the amazing growth that you have experienced! This tank has been a pleasure to follow, and I look forward to more beautiful progress! Take care and keep up the good work.


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Great looking tank! Wish mine looked as good.


----------



## urban guerilla (Feb 11, 2009)

beautiful tank


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I said it was going to be a while before I put up new pics, but I couldn't resist. I got some new bulbs and fish Two new Aqua Flora to pair with my 2 Middays. The color is great and much better than the 2 10,000K's I had paired before with the Middays. See the pic of the bulb color comparison. 

18 new cardinal tetras replaced my bloodfin tetras. I HATED the bloodfins. They were so skittish I couldn't even walk near the tank without them hiding in all the plants. The cardinals don't even seem like they known I'm there. It just makes it so much more enjoyable to have fish that actually are active around the tank. I am already seeing much more of my rams now that the cardinals are acting as a good dither. I think I may get about 7 more cardinals to make it 25. 

I also did some rearranging in my tank. Unfortunately, the lily had to come out. I liked the lily a lot, but it was too big for the spot and the reds didn't pair well with the Alternanthera and now there is just 1 focal point in the tank...the alternanthera. The foreground is now Echinodorus tennelus. It was just planted so it needs to fill in a lot. The left side got a makeover...moved and added some rocks (they will get covered in moss I think), added some more driftwood, and there will also be a bunch more Bolbitis going in in amongst the driftwood. I'm trying to make this look more "natural" 

Here are the pics...The rams were picture shy.

































































Full shot of everything...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking good, will be even better when it all fills in. I redid mine today also. Went Dutch.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I really like this tank. It's so healthy and clean. The colors are vibrant and the plants outside the tank accent it nicely! Well done


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> I really like this tank. It's so healthy and clean. The colors are vibrant and the plants outside the tank accent it nicely! Well done


Thanks! Just some algae on the anubias that is driving me nuts. I think I'm going to order some nerites to help keep them clean...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> Thanks! Just some algae on the anubias that is driving me nuts. I think I'm going to order some nerites to help keep them clean...


yeah, I see what you are talking about. I wanted nerites a long time ago, but never got around to ordering them :icon_roll


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaw and the Downoi is gone too

but nice tank!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Aaaw and the Downoi is gone too
> 
> but nice tank!


Nope I had to keep a little! Its on the front right side. 4 or so stems.


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

Incredible Tank!

This is what I want my next tank to look like, I hope I do as well as your have. Would you mind taking a shot of the rear of the tank? I'm curious as to the bulkhead connection configuration you went with.

Thanks

dave


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments! The bulkheads are not very photogenic because they are hidden by the plants. Intake is on the right - just a bulkhead in the bottom with a 3/4" intake screen. Output is on the left...just a 3/4" Y that reduces to two 1/2" loclines. One points to the front of the tank and the other down the back of the tank.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I cannot keep mollies from jumping out of this tank! It is very frustrating because they do such a good job at keeping the scum off the water. As soon as the mollies are gone the scum comes right back! I wonder why my water is so scummy?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> I cannot keep mollies from jumping out of this tank! It is very frustrating because they do such a good job at keeping the scum off the water. As soon as the mollies are gone the scum comes right back! I wonder why my water is so scummy?


do you have a cat?


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> Thanks for the nice comments! The bulkheads are not very photogenic because they are hidden by the plants. Intake is on the right - just a bulkhead in the bottom with a 3/4" intake screen. Output is on the left...just a 3/4" Y that reduces to two 1/2" loclines. One points to the front of the tank and the other down the back of the tank.


OK I was wondering if you came through the bottom or the back.

thanks,
dave


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Tank looks great Matt. Where did you get those Cardinals from?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

how did you catch the bloodfins? it must have been tough without tearing the tank apart


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I got the cardinals from the LFS for $2.00 - pretty good price IMO. 

It took me over an hour to catch the 8 bloodfins I had in the tank. Man was that a pain! I was able to chase them around the tank and trap them in the corners where there were masses of plants for them to get stuck in. 

I used a pop bottle trap to catch a SAE I had in there. I wish I would have used that with the bloodfins. The bottle method works pretty well at catching fish. I could have caught all of my rams in one shot


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

for $2.00? thats outrageous!! im jealous
and they look healthy too. have you had any losses?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

monkeyruler90 said:


> for $2.00? thats outrageous!! im jealous
> and they look healthy too. have you had any losses?


It seems like I might have lost a couple...


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Nice subwoofer!
Do you get water ripple/waves with the subwoofer on?


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

hahahahahaha... no really nice tank!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

bigpow said:


> Nice subwoofer!
> Do you get water ripple/waves with the subwoofer on?


Ha...maybe that is why my fish all jump out! I built it myself a couple years ago. It does get very loud when I watch action movies, my neighbors probably hate it more than my fish.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How's the tank?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I just discovered this journal when I did a search for dutch style tanks and I'm amazed both at the beauty of this layout and the health of your plants. This is one of those tanks that makes me really jealous! I second clwatkins call for photo updates!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I was just thinking of this tank last night


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Digsy said:


> I just discovered this journal when I did a search for dutch style tanks and I'm amazed both at the beauty of this layout and the health of your plants. This is one of those tanks that makes me really jealous! I second clwatkins call for photo updates!


I 3rd that! It's been since March. Plus, I need a new desktop wallpaper.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok ok...I just moved into a new house in Des Moines, IA. There is a new aquascape and it is just getting going. I'll get some pics up in the next few days...promised! I am still using the same plants for the most part, just a little different layout. I need more fish in this tank to make it more fun, but I have not got around to that yet. Eventually I am going to go for a whole new look, but that takes more time and thought than I have right now. A new job and new house really cuts into my hobby time that is for sure 

Also, sorry for being abscent from the forums lately! I won't have much time for the forums this summer, but I'll try to get on here from time to time. 

Thank you for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Time for an update!

Here are the latest pics. Finally got rid of "most" of the algae I had been battling since I moved the tank in July. I just trimmed the Rotala and Alternanthera so I should get another pic in a few weeks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Love the colors and textures! I especially like the Anubias/Hydrocoytle combo, that's really nice growing together.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I really enjoy Anubis in a High Tech tank. It grows sooo tight like a softball of leaves. My personal favorite is Coffeola but Petite is nice too.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! I really like the anubias too. I was having a lot of green spot algae on them and I got a bunch of nerites to take care of that. Now they look really good! Nerites are great algae tools! I found it is almost impossible to keep anubias looking good under high light without them. Do others have this same problem?


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

I would also like to know, as I'm sure I'll run into this problem at some point as well.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Sweeeet!
I love the way you've highlighted that mass of java fern in the center. Glad to see this tank back in the spotlight!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

what happened to this tank? is it still running?


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Would like to know are you still running this set-up and if so does this Wye above your output add much friction ? What is your temp in your tank 24/7
Are you still running your diy co2 reactor on the second line?


----------

